# stand to pee



## newlypoor (Dec 19, 2010)

this isn't necessary for the survival of womyn, but it could make life easier now and then.

all you need is a medicine spoon and something sharp to cut it.






you can find em at pharmacies and places like target or walmart. they're pretty easy to lift since they're small. if you don't want to liberate it though, it costs like a buck or two.

just cut off the enclosed end at an angle similar to that of the spoon part.
to use, just stick the spoon against your urethra and pee.


----------



## Gudj (Dec 19, 2010)

This came up as a moderated post and I don't know why.
Mostly what I know is that this sounds like a good idea if it works for you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 19, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://multivu.prnewswire.com/mnr/gogirl/38438/images/38438-hi-GoGirl1.jpg


----------



## newlypoor (Dec 20, 2010)

there's lots of different sort of devices out there that do the same thing. from my understanding, this is the cheapest and easiest to get a hold of though. plus, there's the benefit that it's small and easily replaced.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 22, 2010)

this is awesome and will possibly improve my quality of life drastically
i have the smallest bladder in the world and hate having to wait until a clandestine spot presents itself


----------



## blkhwbkr (Dec 22, 2010)

my old housemate just used a knife and a lighter to mold a 20oz soda bottle into the right shape for herself. reportedly, it worked great. though this how-2 seems like it cuts out the tedium of molding plastic


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey,
There are devices called she pees /she wees etc etc.
For climbers, but expensive.

You can also train yourself to stand and pee.
You need to work on your pelvic floor muscles though!
Which is a good thing.


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 5, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hey,
> You can also train yourself to stand and pee.
> You need to work on your pelvic floor muscles though!
> Which is a good thing.


 
Can you write your name in the snow?


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow,
I need to try that!!
But I had a kid and I love my daughter but she ruined me !! :>) 
hahahahaha


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 5, 2011)

614 crust said:


> Can you write your name in the snow?




that would be impressive!


----------



## vegscout (Jun 22, 2011)

I've tried the medicine spoon but have a difficult time with it. I have a "P-Style" ($12) which I just LOVE.


----------



## thisisme (Jun 22, 2011)

i could be wrong, but cant you achieve the same thing by pulling up with your finger right above your clit to control the urine flow?


----------



## L.C. (Jun 22, 2011)

my female friend uses paper plates, and she has no complaints.


----------



## vegscout (Jun 22, 2011)

i've tried but alas i just pee on myself


----------



## newlypoor (Jul 9, 2011)

thisisme said:


> i could be wrong, but cant you achieve the same thing by pulling up with your finger right above your clit to control the urine flow?


i don't know how successful one would be trying that since the urethra is below/behind the clit.

yeah, the medicine spoon takes some practice/getting used to. the thing with stand to pee devices is that everyone's body is different. so, you never know until you try one really.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jul 9, 2011)

I have never really given this much thought but I really would come in handy. Hell even squatting to pee can be a pain in the ass sometimes...and I have def pissed all over the bottom of a pant leg or shoe before lol


----------



## crazy john (Jul 21, 2011)

i just use my dick


----------

